# What are these questions indicative of? Guy talk decoding needed.



## lotuslove (Aug 10, 2011)

Ive dated a guy a few times now. The phone conversations before we met were amazing and I havent felt a connection like it in a while... he said the same. We went out a couple times and ended at his place after the second date and ended up having sex after hours of making out and takling. In that time he asked me some questions I dont know what to make of. He asked if I've ever had a 3-way.. after mentioning I have a female roommate and he asked me if she was as cute as me... and also asked if I typically sleep with a guy on the second date.

Is he just looking for/thinking this is going to be a sexual thing based on his questions? He invited me over again this weekend and mentioned a restaurant and park he'd like to take me to.

Also, he often throws out "That is if you want to see me again" which I have responded only positivelty about. Also when we were making out for hours and I had told him I was trying to resist having sex he didnt pressure me at all and actually at one point seemed very concerned how I would feel after and didnt want me to feel bad about it and risk not seeing him again.

I'm so confused.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Uhhh... kind of creepy, actually. How did you respond to the questions?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

3 way? And you did not get up and walk out right then?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

When you were making out, he did not pressure you because he knew that if he took it slow, but just making out you would eventually have sex with him that night. 

If you don't want to have sex with a man, do not go to his place or anywhere private with him.

He asked you about 3somes because that'd where he wants this relationship to go. He asked about your roommate because in his mind, you, her and him make an easy 3 some.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

Not much decoding needed. 

He told you what was on his mind. 

Believe him.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

How old are you two? He sounds like a frat boy.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

lotus, it sounds like he is insecure, albeit maybe a nice guy who has probably watched a lot of porn.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Player, at the least. Run.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

It's reverse psychology. When he stops seeing you because he gets bored he will say you wanted the sex as much as him, he never pressured you, you were hot for it, blah..blah..blah. His "concern" over you wanting to see him again is also a rouse to play on your sympathy and make him seem vulnerable. You are just a play thing to him, if he can get you into a three way it's just another round of the game he wins. 

It really doesn't matter if he takes you to the park or a nice restaurant, the base of your relationship is sex, it will be fun for a time but the relationship has a short life span. Enjoy it without expectations or risk getting hurt.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

He is either very immature (in a creepy sort of way) or is just plain creepy and slimy! Neither is good for you. I would not make out with him again and would drop him like a rock.

He wants to have a threesome with you and your roommate ? And you didn't break something over his head (don't leave any marks though) ?


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

OP, are you into 3-somes at all, or is this a firm and established boudary for you? If so, then you should end it with this guy. Otherwise, you are just wasting your time. You will never feel emotionally safe with him.


----------



## hubbydude (May 15, 2014)

News flash! It was your second date, he hardly knows you, his interest is mostly sexual. This doesn't make him a bad guy.....it just makes him a guy. Don't be reading too much into it.

And raising the topic of a 3some? I suspect he was simply trying to bring sex into the conversation and explore some of your sexual do's and don'ts. This is of interest to any guy you will ever date.

If he turns out to be a douche then lesson learned, don't sleep with a guy on the second date and then worry if he really cares about you.....find that out first.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening lotuslove
I think he has let you know what he is interested in - but he didn't pressure / force you in any way. That's a good thing. Nothing at all wrong with him being honest about what he wants.

Now you need to decide if that is what you want. If not, then I wouldn't continue the relationship because you are looking for very different things. You can be very nice about breaking it off - just let him know that you are looking for different things. Then you can each go find someone more compatible. 

Or, if wild sex, threesomes, etc is what you want, that's fine too.


----------



## Methuselah (Nov 24, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> If you don't want to have sex with a man, do not go to his place or anywhere private with him


Apparently Bill Cosby's dates never got this message.


----------

